# Prove of financial requirement for visa application



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

I have secured admission to study masters in Australia for 2 years,my sponsor is a business man that have more daily transactions on his account but all his money usually goes to the business without having bulk of it in his account.But personally i have some amount of money in my account for at least for the first year financial requirement minus the second semester tuition fee and i am going with my wife.I will be applying under the streamline visa,i want to know if i met the financial requirement and if my sponsors account is to be added too even though there was no much money on it but he have enough inflow and outfow of cash.Thank you.


----------



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

Can i have an answer pls, 40 viewers no suggestion


----------



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

Please is my question not relevant


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Guddy -

Thanks for the question. Unfortunately there is not nearly enough information in your post to answer the question. Assuming you are studying in a streamlined program (makes a very big difference in requirements), here's the DIAC page that has the financial requirements:

Higher Education Sector: Temporary Visa (Subclass 573) - Streamlined Visa Processing

Notice while you are not required by DIAC to provide documents to evidence your financial resources, they have the right to request these if they are not satisfied. In streamlined student visa cases, the school you study at essentially takes on the responsibility of vouching for your financial ability - ie, if you satisfy whatever the school's requirements are for evidencing financial resources, DIAC is generally satisfied with that.

In terms of inflow and outflow, that's not what DIAC asks for - they want to see an available balance that represents money available to you to use for your tuition, travel, and expenses in Australia.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you Mark


----------



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

Dear Mark,
if one is going for the streamlined 2 year masters program,must he have the whole amount of tuition,living expenses etc for the whole two years in his account before applying for visa.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Guddy -

Streamlined applications are treated as Assessment Level 1 - the requirements for this level state that you need to "declare" that you have access to enough funds to pay for living, travel and school expenses for the duration of your stay.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

I am from AL 3 country and am too preparing in lodging 573 student visa under streamlined for pursuing two year master degree. I am stuck in financial documents. I got the idea of declaration of access to required fund to cover total costs, however, I am worried if I have to show the cash assets from three months back and for how long should that balance cover the total costs for two years program. How likely is that the case officer ask for the evidence of funds for my case. I am running out of time...any help???


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Guddy -
> 
> Thanks for the question. Unfortunately there is not nearly enough information in your post to answer the question. Assuming you are studying in a streamlined program (makes a very big difference in requirements), here's the DIAC page that has the financial requirements:
> 
> ...


Dear Mark,

I want to explain my concerns in more detail. I am in difficult time for preparing the financial documents for student 573 visa under streamlined arrangement. I have question for both university satisfaction and DIAC satisfaction for financial documents.
First, to satisfy the university for sound financial ability of the student, does the receive of only COE meets the requirements? The university has mentioned in its terms and conditions that student should be able to show the evidence of access to funds when asked by the university. Does this mean that I should show the evidence of fund to university or only COE works to satisfy the university.
As you posted above, generally the satisfaction of uni meets the conditions for DIAC. Second, to satisfy the DIAC for financial requirements, does the only declaration statement of funds in visa application work? Unfortunately, let say for my case as I am from AL 3 country- since the CO has the right to ask for the evidence of funds, in the case the CO request me to show the evidence of funds, what should I submit? If I say, the fund covering the total costs (study, living, travel) for one year should be provided from the three months back if shown in cash assets or few weeks before if shown in education loan, need to be submitted then am I right? I am applying for two years master program. 
I am waiting for your reply , please respond if my information is not clear.
Thank you.

Regards,
Wmanoch


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Wmanoch -

For streamlined, you only have to declare you have the funds as far as DIAC is concerned - what requirements your school has vary based on your school. The CO can request that you provide evidence of funds, but usually that is not required with streamlined applications as the responsibility is put on the school to be satisfied with your English and financial requirements.

I can't speak to what your school might require, however from DIAC's point of view there are separate rules for cash-based assets and educational loans which it sounds like you've already read and understood (ie, 3 months for cash-based assets, but no time req on educational loan). However, do make sure you very carefully study all of the language on the DIAC website regarding the financial requirement as the requirements are lengthy and complex - too many details to cover here.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

Dear Mark,

Thank you for your reply. Yes, I am trying to gather word for word info in DIAC website. Missed to mention, I suppose If I apply for two years program, the fund (cash or loan) should cover the total one year expenses only.


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

Dear Mark,

Thank you for your reply. Yes, I am trying to gather word for word info in DIAC website. Missed to mention, I suppose If I apply for two years program, the fund (cash or loan) should cover the total one year expenses only.

Regards,
Wmanoch


----------



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

Dear Mark,

I think 3 months cash based assets is for assessment level 3 and 4


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Guddy -

Correct, however a key issue that some overlook is that even for AL1 or Streamlined where the requirement is only that the applicant needs to declare on their application that they have sufficient funds, etc, the case officer has the right to ask the applicant to provide evidence of this if the officer is concerned about whether the applicant actually has those funds.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

Dear Mark,

What of a situation that one is under assessment level 1 or streamlined visa process and were asked to provide evidence of fund, and the total money in the his account at that moment is not up to 3 months in the account,does it poss any threat?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Probably not, since under streamlined there is not the 3 month requirement - he would probably only need to show he has the funds available at the time of application.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Probably not, since under streamlined there is not the 3 month requirement - he would probably only need to show he has the funds available at the time of application.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Dear Mark,

Does this mean that one can hold the cash assets from two months back or even less before lodging streamlined student visa ? What do you say for how long should one need to show the funds covering the expenses? I have got two answers first 12 months and 18 months. 
Thank you

Regars,
Wmanoch


----------



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

@wmanoch,

For streamlined visa process,your money can come from any source and dont need to be in your account for 3 months, the 18 or 12 months fund to show are for assessment level 2 and 3 respectively


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

Guddy said:


> @wmanoch,
> 
> For streamlined visa process,your money can come from any source and dont need to be in your account for 3 months, the 18 or 12 months fund to show are for assessment level 2 and 3 respectively


Hi Guddy

I belong to AL 3 and I definitely have to show the proof of evidence of funds to cover the total costs for 18 months if I go through normal processing but I am concerned with the SVP arrangements here. I am wondering if I have the same requirement in SVP too or its only first 12 months irrespective of AL when I make SVP.
--
Wmanoch


----------



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

Streamlined visa process are treated as assessment level 1 irrespective of your nationality


----------



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

Dear Mark

Today will mark 9 good days that i submitted my student visa application under streamlined process through Australia Visa Application center but up till now no one have ever contacted me or acknowledged the receipt of my visa application from the embassy,is it good if i write to them and ask if they have received my application. Please i will also like to ask, DIAC said that the processing time for streamlined visa is 14 days,is it 14 working days or by every day


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Guddy -

Thanks for then note. Frankly I would not count on any of the published time estimates provided by DIBP. The last streamlined visa I processed took 6 weeks, and it was from an applicant from a low-risk country. Medical test checking is also backed up, according to letters we're received from recent student visa application submissions.

Until DIBP Is ready to commit to realistic and achievable processing times, we're recommending to all of our clients to apply as far in advance as possible, given the unpredictable processing times we're seeing across many types of visas. If you get your visa processed in 14 days, I will be extremely happy for you! I don't think that it would hurt to check whether the Embassy has received your application, especially if you have course deadlines, etc coming up.

Best of luck with your application -

Mark Northam


----------



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

Dear Mark,

Thank you for your quick response. Actually,i am not in a hurry at this point since my course will start feb next year but at least i need an acknowledgement email that they have received my application as they usually do and medical request letter from them at this point, so am just surprise why i have not been communicated up till this moment


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Guddy,

Best of luck for your SVP. You have plenty of time to depart so it must be more comfort for you. Do you enjoy sharing how did you manage the financial documents for your visa, it can be a good reference for many members like me here. 

Thanks,
Wmanoch


----------



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

I am self sponsored


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

Guddy said:


> Streamlined visa process are treated as assessment level 1 irrespective of your nationality


Hey Guddy,

I am aware that SVP is equivalent to AL 1. However, I am talking here in the case CO seeks further scrutiny for financial ability of applicant. Since I belong to AL 3 country, for how long period do i need to show the evidence of funds can cover my total costs. I have got mixed answer of 12 and 18 months , it has seriously muddled me. Nevertheless, once I lodged the application, CO will be going to tell me how i should satisfy him, I believe i will need to prepare for it early before lodging application. 
Anyone advice will be highly appreciated 

Thanks,
Wmanoch


----------



## ArsKhtri (Oct 26, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Probably not, since under streamlined there is not the 3 month requirement - he would probably only need to show he has the funds available at the time of application.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


It states on the website that for SVP, funds can come from any source. If the visa officer asks for evidence, can non cash assets such as property be used?


----------



## wmanoch (Sep 23, 2013)

ArsKhtri said:


> It states on the website that for SVP, funds can come from any source. If the visa officer asks for evidence, can non cash assets such as property be used?


Hello ArsKhtri,

You can use only use non cash assets as collateral against education loan that is to be disbursed from acceptable financial institution.

Thanks,
Wmanoch


----------



## ArsKhtri (Oct 26, 2013)

thanks for your reply.

Is it right that when you apply for SVP, you just have to sign a declaration and evidence is not required?


----------



## ArsKhtri (Oct 26, 2013)

Is it right that in SVP you have to sign a declaration of funds and no evidence is required?


----------



## Guddy (Aug 15, 2013)

*medibank*

Can some one assist me with information about health care delivery here.


----------

